# River depths.



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

How high is a iver when its too high too fish? Would the Rocky be able to be fished this weekend after all this rain?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The rocky will not fish this weekend, it's going to be a mud pit. However all this september rain will be good for the rocky though, maybe we'll actually get a good run of fish this fall so we can have some fish in the river to go after this winter. IMO the few years have been pretty poor.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I won't fish the rock unless it is at or below 400 cfs


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright thaniks guys. Any place to fish this weekend for steel? If not would mhican be too high also?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> The rocky will not fish this weekend, it's going to be a mud pit. However all this september rain will be good for the rocky though, maybe we'll actually get a good run of fish this fall so we can have some fish in the river to go after this winter. IMO the few years have been pretty poor.


Wow....if the last two years were bad for steel then I may be in for an amazing year..the rocky in the winter with a steady rise in water level will fish around 500...in the fall if its over 400 and muddy I dint think its worth it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

depending on the amount of rain we pick up the rest of the week...........The Rock will be fishable this weekend. The Rocky river has a awesome ability of draining fast. If we pick up no more rain ther rest of the week, I would personally consider it to be too low to fish this weekend for my taste. It drains as fast as it peaks.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Mohican is never too high too fish....maybe one or two days in the spring....but that's it. I would wait till after october when they stock it again....they always throw some good brood stock in there.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cfs is what u wanna look at not depth they can rise but still flow fine I know they relate but check the stickies here and a great KSU post it will be a big help as not all waters r the same 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> Wow....if the last two years were bad for steel then I may be in for an amazing year..the rocky in the winter with a steady rise in water level will fish around 500...in the fall if its over 400 and muddy I dint think its worth it
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I will say I don't have the knack for chrome in the rivers though so I need alot of fish to catch fish  get me on the lake and I'll pound most anything that swims :T maybe I'll teach you a thing or two about walleye and you can show me a thing or two about river steelies.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> I will say I don't have the knack for chrome in the rivers though so I need alot of fish to catch fish  get me on the lake and I'll pound most anything that swims :T maybe I'll teach you a thing or two about walleye and you can show me a thing or two about river steelies.


sounds good : )....I can't catch a walleye in open water to save my life lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Carpman said:


> Mohican is never too high too fish....maybe one or two days in the spring....but that's it. I would wait till after october when they stock it again....they always throw some good brood stock in there.


Alright, I might go their the 15th and 16th of october. Will it most likely be stocked then? (i know they don't say the dates in which they stock it)


----------

